# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour học sinh Thác Bạc Suối Sao 1 ngày

## thuandlqt

*Tour du lịch học sinh: Hà Nội – Thác Bạc Suối Sao – Hà Nội*



*      Hà Nội – Thác Bạc Suối Sao – Hà Nội*



*Khu du lịch ThácBạc - Suối Sao thuộc huyện Lương Sơn - tỉnh Hoà Bình cách Hà Nội 65km, đây là một khu du lịch sinh thái được đưa vào hoạt động từ năm 2006, với diện tích 100 ha với dòng suối Sao cao trên 30m , chạy dài 4km, chảy suốt quanh năm tung bọt trắng xoá. Đến với khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Bạc - Suối Sao quý khách sẽ có cơ hội hoà nhập vào thiên nhiên và cảnh quan nơi đây…*

*05h30:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Công *ty du lịch ANHQUAN TRAVEL* có mặt tại điểm hẹn đón thầy cô cùng các em học sinh đi thăm quan *Thác Bạc - Suối Sao*.
*08h45:* Đoàn đến khu du lịch *Thác Bạc - Suối Sao*, học sinh theo sự hướng dẫn của HDV thăm quan khu du lịch đi men theo Suối Sao tham quan Thác Bạc - với chiều dài 4km, cùng hoà mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã, tìm hiểu về các loài thực vật quý hiếm. Học sinh tự do tham quan, vui chơi tại khu công viên nước, hồ tạo sóng, bể bơi, cầu trượt ba tầng, mua quà lưu niệm cho người thân…(Nếu học sinh có nhu cầu trượt cỏ tự thanh toán vé 5.000đ/lượt/người)
*11h30:* Thầy cô cùng các em học sinh tự do ăn trưa bằng đồ ăn tự mang theo.
*13h30:* Hướng dẫn viên của Công ty du lịch Trái Tim Việt tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như:*Nhảy bao, kéo co, đập niêu đất…*Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể hoặc cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của Công ty .
*15h00:* Học sinh lên xe, HDV điểm danh quân số, đoàn xuất phát về Trường.
*18h00:* Đoàn về đến Trường, kết thúc chuyến đi, tạm chia tay và hẹn gặp lại!

*KINH PHÍ CHO MỘT HỌC SINH:   120.000 VNĐ*
*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
-         Xe ô tô 45 chỗ, điều hoà, sạch, đẹp đưa đón theo chương trình
-         Vé thắng cảnh tại khu du lịch
-         Hướng dẫn viên: nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
-         Nhà sàn để đồ
-         Bảo hiểm du lịch, nước uống trên xe: 01 bình/xe
-         Phí tổ chức trò chơi, quà tặng…
-         Phù hiệu cho học sinh
-         Dụng cụ y tế, thuốc men cần thiết

*Dịch vụ không bao gồm:*
-         Thuế VAT (10%). Vé trượt cỏ
-         Ăn trưa dành cho học sinh



-- 
*Thông tin liên hệ:

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ANH QUÂN*
*Địa chỉ: Số 8 ngõ chùa Duệ Tú - Nguyễn Khánh Toàn - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội*
*Email: pdthuan1991@gmail.com
Website: www.anhquantravel.com
Điện thoại: 0168 595 6556 - 0120 899 6818
Yahoo: pdthuan1991*

----------


## thuandlqt

Tour học sinh Thác Bạc Suối Sao 1 ngày chất lượng cao
Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## thuandlqt

Tour học sinh Thác Bạc Suối Sao 1 ngày chất lượng cao
Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## thuandlqt

Tour học sinh Thác Bạc Suối Sao 1 ngày chất lượng cao
Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## thuandlqt

Tour học sinh Thác Bạc Suối Sao 1 ngày chất lượng cao
Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

